# Holiday - w00t!!



## Steve Smith (11 Jun 2008)

I'm nearly packed.  Got some last stuff to do, and then have a tidy up around the flat, and finally go around doing some tank maintenance before I go to bed!

Tomorrow I'm off to Le Mans for the 24h race.  I'm going with a bunch of mates for a stag do!  It'll be interesting as the groom doesn't drink    

We're supposed to be driving back Sunday too!  Should be interesting.  Anyhow, just thought I'd gloat a bit   

Oh, and to top off a busy day, I popped over to my folks' this eve and my dad has bought me a 2kg FE (full) from a car boot sale for Â£3!  It has a year left (stamped 1998).  I'm not sure yet if it'll be any good but I hope so.

Anyhow, I'll be around for another few hours and then it's au revoir!


----------



## JamesM (11 Jun 2008)

Lucky bugger!

Go Audi! Go Pugs!


----------



## LondonDragon (11 Jun 2008)

No wonder you have to sell your tanks, so that you can fund all these holidays lol
Have fun


----------



## Steve Smith (11 Jun 2008)

Haha.  This is the first holiday away I've had since 2006, which was a trip to the States to stay with my bro and family who live out there   Had a brief holiday the other year, camping in Norfolk for the weekend but not much else really.

Selling stuff to fund another tank   Also the 4 or 5 tanks I have on the go at the mo are not getting the attention they deserve, so thinning down to 1 planted and 2 small livebearer tanks.  I've decided to re-home my fancy goldfish too.


----------



## LondonDragon (11 Jun 2008)

I had 4 tanks at one stage, my planted, my crayfish tank, and two small 20l tanks with bettas. Then went down to just my planted and now just got the shrimp tank so I am on my way back! lol


----------



## JamesC (22 Jun 2008)

How did it go mate? It was a great race on tv, very close fight for the full race


----------

